#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  How to get a job in an International School

## kingwilly

> To get a job at one, dont even bother ringing up or sending me your resume. They will not be interested.
> 
>  Two methods, as a local hired teacher (good salary, but not much other benefits) - apply if and when you see advertisements in the newspapers.
> 
>  Other method - through a recruitment agency
> 
>  3 main ones 
> 
>  Search Associates - Teach Abroad: Search Associates
> ...


Just to expand on what I said in the previous thread about obtaining a job in the international schools.

Firstly, *if you wish to be in Thailand only*, you're best bet is to scour the papers, talk to other expats, network meetings etc so you'll hear if and when vacancies come up.

You will need to be a qualified teacher. Generally, they will want you to show some experience in a western country also. 

They do hire teachers for English as a second language, but often these staff are not permanent or even in the same 'system' as the other teachers - eg different timetable, etc

*If you do not have to stay in Thailand*

Most international schools, (and I'm talking about the decent schools here not the 125 pretend international schools run by a chinese thai business man/woman for prestige and profit) hire the majority of their staff from overseas and this is almost entirely through recruitment agencies.....

But you generally need to be available for many different countries, in fact Search Associates will not accept your registration unless you agree to be available for at least 3 continents.... (you are not forced to accept any job, however...so just lie if you have to)

The three listed above are the best ones. There are some other smaller (and cheaper) ones out there but their range of schools they can get you into are much smaller.....

Fees range from $165 for 2 years registration to $220 plus a $600 finders fee you pay them when you get a job. (last time I looked that is) 

Usually your first recruitment fair is free (or covered in the registration) and thereafter somethign like $100-$200 to attend.

These agencies will basically vet you and all your details then give you information on the schools and vacancies etc. They have the fairs in Jan-May where school heads and teachers get together and interview intensively for 2 or 3 days.

Some will sign you up there and then, some will call you later.

Most teachers would expect to get 3-4 different job offers in different countries.

Most schools will insist you sign a 2 year contract to start with and you have the choice of 1,2 or 3 year contracts after that.

----------

